# Asus RT-N10 for 25EUR



## mtosev (Apr 7, 2012)

I just saw an ASUS RT-N10 router on a slovenian webshop for 25EUR and i'm pretty sure it's a good price for this type of router.So what do you say YES or NO for 25E


----------



## theJesus (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, what's your budget and what are you using it for?  I have an RT-N16 and I love it.  The stock firmware works well and is simple to use, but I installed TomatoUSB on it because I like having more control.  It was very simple to install a new firmware, so if that's something you're interested in then these Asus RT-Nxx routers are good.

I'm looking at the specs right now so I'll comment on a few things:
-It has an external detachable antenna (and an internal on the PCB as well) so that's good if you ever feel the need to use a larger antenna
-It's 802.11n Draft 2.0, but only up to 150Mbps instead of 300Mbps
-The LAN and WAN ports are all only 10/100Mbps; no gigabit
-It has some sort of "2-network-in-1" feature which seems to allow to set up a guest network with a separate password and limited bandwidth, which I guess is nifty.

Overall, it seems like a basic no-frills router with nothing to set it apart aside from the default firmware being super easy-to-use and easy to upgrade to third-party firmwares.  If that's all you're looking for, then it's an alright price (Newegg has it for $29.99 USD which is slightly less after conversion I think, but of course that's US only).  You could probably find slightly cheaper routers that are comparable, but might not have as good support from third-party firmwares or be as easy to upgrade.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 7, 2012)

the budget is: the less the better

anyway I also have an asus wl 500 gp v2 router for which we can't find the power adapter and I'm hoping that asus uses the same power adapter for both routers as then I can use the wl 500 if needed. i'm not sure if the wl 500 router even works.so it would be a good idea if the wl 500 is dead that the RT-N10 is a discent router as then the RT-N10 will be getting used for sure.
I flashed my routers with dd-wrt in the past and i must say that i was a lot better than the stock firmware that asus put on their routers


----------



## theJesus (Apr 7, 2012)

At that price, I don't see anything really wrong with it I guess.
What are you using it for?


----------



## mtosev (Apr 7, 2012)

basic networking. one pc will be connected via LAN, father will use the wi-fi connection. should be stable and not drop connections, also i have a 20/2mbps connection and i'm pretty sure that this router will be enough.i don't use torrents much anyway


----------



## theJesus (Apr 7, 2012)

This should be fine then if you're not doing any filesharing or streaming between devices.  Otherwise, you'd probably benefit from something with gigabit LAN and/or 300mbps 802.11n (assuming you have devices capable of those)


----------



## mtosev (Apr 7, 2012)

u got a thanks from me


----------



## nleksan (Apr 10, 2012)

It is actually a pretty capable router in my opinion/experience, having used one for a brief period before selling it to a friend. The RT-N16(?) is a bit nicer, but I was pleased with it, performance comparable to some 2x the price in terms of range and usable throughput. I ended up using custom firmware combined with an upgraded -9dbi antenna, and with just a 15-25% increase in TX power had at least 2 bars everywhere in my home (5400ft*sq) with the router on the second floor (2flrs+ finished basement) on the edge of the house. 
Overall, you can make it into a powerful little router with DD-WRT + upgraded omnidirectional antenna. It should give you > 75% signal strength anywhere in a 2000sq*ft residence or smaller, assuming drywall and not sheetrock. 

BTW, a fellow Slovenian! I was actually born here in the states, but half my family is in Slovenia, some are in/outside Ljubljana and others live within walking distance of Lake Bled.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 11, 2012)

Thx for your opinion and hi from Slovenia.

do you speak any slovenian? / ali znaš govoriti po slovensko?
pozdravljen, sloven'c.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 14, 2012)

so i got the router today.they sent me an ASUS RT-N10E and not the RT-N10 as was shown on the website.before i connected it i got 19.5/2mbps speeds now connected via the LAN to the router i get 11/2 max.so what can i do?the router is listed as incompatible on the ddw rt website


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomato???


----------



## mtosev (Apr 14, 2012)

never tried tomato before only ddwrt. do i need to know anything about it before i start?


----------



## theJesus (Apr 14, 2012)

Get the "no USB" version of TomatoUSB.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 15, 2012)

are u sure it will work?
the router isn't broadcom based,it's realtek based so it doesn't support ddwrt and most other stuff


----------



## theJesus (Apr 15, 2012)

Ask on their forum, because that's odd . . . From my understanding though, it shouldn't be hard to recover if it doesn't work.


----------



## mtosev (Apr 15, 2012)

i already asked.waiting for them to answer


----------



## mtosev (Apr 15, 2012)

the answer was this
pogostick (guest) 15 Apr 2012, 11:48 GMT+02

Why post here? Either put up with it, throw it in the bin, or take it back.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow, what a fucking dick.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah you asked a legit question and some turd said that... wow.


----------



## theJesus (Apr 15, 2012)

Personally, I'd try flashing it anyways.


----------

